# 510 fast forward jumping back???



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I have the 510, DVR'd football games on Sunday. I noticed that, during playback, when I fast-forwarded x4, when I hit "play" it would start playing from where I started fast-forwarding. This seemed to happen randomly and the duration of the fast-forward made no difference. Sometimes I was fast-forwarding between plays (a few seconds), sometimes longer. I noticed it again during playback of a program I had DVR'd.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

If you can recreate the problem, try using the "back" key to return to normal speed, and see if that makes a difference - could be helpful information.

Oh - and I've found that the 30-second skip function works quite nicely for football. Hit it when the whistle blows, and you'll see them breaking from the huddle.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks, Simple Simon, I'll try your suggestions!


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I believe I've seen this.

Has your box updated to 3.02?


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

David_Levin said:


> I believe I've seen this.
> 
> Has your box updated to 3.02?


Yes, that was the first thing I checked and then looked on the internet to see if there were any problems with this update.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Well I contacted Dish and tried to walk the CSR through what was happening when I was trying to use the 4x fast forward (when I hit play, it would begin playing from the starting point not from where I fast-forwarded to). Explained that it didn't begin playing at the point that I stopped fast-forwarding but would jump back to where I started fast-forwarding. At one point I fast-forwarded 3 times and the 4th time it jumped all the way back to where I started fast-forwarding the first time! Now I was explaining all this to an 'advanced' tech (the first tech couldn't help) and trying very patiently to tell me what I was seeing so he would understand. He couldn't solve the problem so he went to try the function on their test 510. Then he told me the following:

a. This is how the 4x fast forward is supposed to work. Huh? At this point I lost all patience I'd been demonstrating because fast forward means fast forward not skip back. 
b. Then he told me that I should just be using the skip-forward (what if I don't want to skip forward 30 seconds and need to see where to stop it - why have ff 4x if it doesn't work).
c. Then I told him that fast forward x15, x60 and x300 works fine and he tried to tell me that 4x is 300x. Huh, again?
d. Then he asked me how many times I actually used the 4x, say in an hour, and out of those times, how many times it had failed (like is it really this big a deal). I had already told him that it failed about 75% of the time so I made up some numbers to illustrate how many times it failed since the percentage didn't seem to mean anything to him.

So after I wasn't buying into any of these 'explanations', he told me that he's sending a replacement receiver, that this is a hard drive problem and was going to charge me shipping. Since I just got the unit as a replacement receiver two weeks ago (this is the 3rd replacement 510 I've had in less than a year), I told him to take off the shipping charges explaining why. At this point he applied a credit to my account for 20.77 for my inconvenience but he was really irritated and condescending.

It's bad enough that their equipment is buggy, but when they give idiotic answers just to try to get rid of you and then get irritated because you actually know what fast forward means, it's a little much.

When D****TV comes out with their own 100 hour dvr that doesn't have Tivo on it, I'm switching. They may not be any better but I'm fed up with Dish and their buggy equipment and lack of fixes. Yeah, I'll probably be dealing with problems with them, too, but at least it'll be new problems.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

dbconsultant said:


> When D****TV comes out with their own 100 hour dvr that doesn't have Tivo on it, I'm switching. They may not be any better but I'm fed up with Dish and their buggy equipment and lack of fixes. Yeah, I'll probably be dealing with problems with them, too, but at least it'll be new problems.


Sorry about your problems with the E* DVR, but why would you wait until D* comes out with their DVR instead of the Tivo which is pretty much bug free from what I've read here???? What makes you think that the 1st PVR's released by Direct won't be riddled with bugs???


----------



## freakedout (Jun 13, 2004)

My 501 is doing the samething except that it does it any time I use the FF. 30 sec skip works fine. It is also jumping and doing odd things when I hit pause. It seems to jerk and skip back over a couple seconds. If you watch it for long it will make you motion sick. I just figured that it is going to die on me soon. I have directv and keep this oune for the superstations and locals. My local upn and wb look really bad most days.


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

I am also having that problem.



dbconsultant said:


> I have the 510, DVR'd football games on Sunday. I noticed that, during playback, when I fast-forwarded x4, when I hit "play" it would start playing from where I started fast-forwarding. This seemed to happen randomly and the duration of the fast-forward made no difference. Sometimes I was fast-forwarding between plays (a few seconds), sometimes longer. I noticed it again during playback of a program I had DVR'd.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

The 921 is having some of the same problems and...

I found another issue with this skip back. If you go to the guide and use the skip forward to jump to the next day in the guide and then hit the skip back button, instead of going back a day in the guide it starts to reverse the video in the small window. Never seen this before L270 either. It just keeps getting worse.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Same issues with one of my 501's here.


----------



## mchapp (Sep 25, 2005)

I am having the same problem with all 3 of the 508's I have here. It started about 3 weeks ago. I thought I had it solved 2 days ago when I tried changing batteries in my remote. It must have been coincidence that it worked fine for 2 days, now it's doing the same thing again on all 3. Anyone heard about what is going on these units before I waste my time calling Dish Tech Support??

Mike


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

mchapp said:


> I am having the same problem with all 3 of the 508's I have here. It started about 3 weeks ago. I thought I had it solved 2 days ago when I tried changing batteries in my remote. It must have been coincidence that it worked fine for 2 days, now it's doing the same thing again on all 3. Anyone heard about what is going on these units before I waste my time calling Dish Tech Support??
> 
> Mike


They sent me a replacement (refurbed) 510 and it is having no problems with the fast-forward jumping back so it looks like it was a problem with the hard drive. Of course this one has frozen up on me twice which caused my scheduled recordings not to record. So now I have yet another refurb 510 (fourth one this year) with another set of problems.


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

My 510 is doing same thing, as well as my friend's 510. It's funny everybody's 510s started freaking out at same time. BTW up until a month ago or so my receiver was trouble free.

So, the only fix is to send it back and to get a refurb as a replacement? I'm not to fond of the idea. Hope Tivos are more stable.


----------



## David248 (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a 508 receiver and I have been getting this same problem for the past few days as well. I've noticed sometimes it skips forward 10 seconds or so when I hit play to resume, and sometimes it skips back 10 seconds or so. It seems certain points in the recording this will repeatedly occur, while other points it never occurs. I'm guessing it has something to do with the GOP frame structure and the exact point the in the MPEG stream when you resume normal play. I work in the the business of verifying embedded software, and I can tell you, this problem is definitely software related. With all of the problems dish networks receivers have (probably 99% software related), it seems dish network does little to no software verification before shipping a product or updating receivers via satellite, as soon as it compiles, they ship it. I will probably switch to DirecTV soon if Dish Network can't get there act together.


----------



## DanPFW (Sep 12, 2005)

Both of my 501's have been acting up since the 3.02 update. And my wife used to tell at me when I allowed these updates! This time she did it! Besides the FFx4 bug, going back to the starting position, they seem to black out and lock up a lot more now requiring a reboot! Usually when stopping playback of a recorded show while another show is being recorded.

Has anyone heard if/when they will figure out there is a problem and fix it? This is actually making us take a second look at CABLE!

I've been with Dish for close to 10 years. They have always had incompetent developers writing buggy software. I just can't believe they haven't fired the whole bunch of them and hired some people who know what they're doing! These receivers are the reason they make money, right?

I've emailed support since I don't have the patience for the phone scripts, and got the same response, there's no problem, we can't reproduce it. Too bad the so called techs don't frequent these forums.

Dan


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

my 510 also started this about 3 weeks back and it is very annoying, mine is only 4x FF also

-Gary


----------



## origkds (Dec 2, 2002)

Hello E*? Are you listening? My 508 has been doing the same thing. It worked fine until 3.02.


----------



## Dax (May 15, 2004)

My 510 has been doing it for the past couple of weeks. It occurs randomly, and not just with the 4x. One more thing to add to the list of problems since 3.02. Today I was prompted for another update, but I should probably wait until summer reruns before letting another generation of bugs loose.


----------



## bajabill (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi, my 4x is not jumping back, but it is not even close to 4x speed anymore. More closer to 8x speed. I used to watch games in this mode, not any more. Also, I burn 4 minutes of paused backlog in about 30 seconds. I used to burn 3 minutes every minute.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

And my frame advance, now does a second at a time not a frame at a time. Very frustrating. How could they have broken all this. Same problem on the 921. My 501 is fine though.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

For the second time this year, I have two malfunctioning 510s with another replacement unit waiting to be installed.

The first three malfunctioning units Dish has replaced have been trough repair with no hardware problems reported (Dish can look up repaired units by their RA). The units which crashed here have been “refurbished.”

All of these units have crashed the same way. The first unit added rebooting itself when trying to verify receiving transponder signals.

One of the two malfunctioning units presently here has 3.02. 3.02 fast forwards stops, jumps back, and starts fast forward. The 30 second skip turns into a strange fast forward that only stops after I hit the play button. But, so far the malfunctioning FF and 30 second skip seems to be limited to one hour long recording. Within the past month, I get a lot of video skips during playback. Most seem to occur on CBS shows.

Malfunctioning seems to follow a pattern. At the end of playback, the PVR goes to a menu of recorded events. All of the blue that fills the the top and bottom bars, along with the blue bullets on the right disappears. Sometimes the unit just freezes at that point. If the unit was recording, it ceases to record, even when the red light is on. Sometimes if I can get it to respond to a Cancel command, it will stop recording, and show a black screen. Sometimes it stops recording but returns to the channel it should be recording, but it is in “live” TV.

If I hit the record button on the remote it will give me a message that recording this program conflicts with the timer to record this program.

Some times, the unit is only recording, I’m not playing back a recorded show, and it stops recording when I hit guide or menu.

If I reboot, it restores normal operation and goes back to recording.

At various times, Dish people have told me that: this is a hard drive problem; this is a software problem accessing hard drives past 40 hours recording time; 501, 508, 510 have identical software; 510 has different software defined functions; the duration heading in the menu of recorded shows does not indicate actual recorded length; the dvr starts recording when it receives a signal indicating the show start, instead of starting at the time in the timer; improper grounding causes these problems; if the install isn’t according to NEC, or local codes it can cause this problem; there is a problem with my electricity, call and electrician; using a power strip causes this problem; a coax problem would cause these problems; overhead power lines could be touching the dish on the roof; lightning in my area is causing the problems; precipitation is causing the problems; the satelite dish is grounded for direct lightning strikes; the dvr transmits a signal to the satelite; my FAT fingers hit more than one button on the remote at once; I have to use the protect recording feature when programming timers; I'm trying to watch a live show while the unit is recording; static electricity (on the metallic dish) is not being drained through the ground wire (from the dish to a grounded connection); there are no software problems with the 510; I should upgrade to a 522 or 625 (at my expense); coaxial cable problems will not effect the signal strength; it doesn’t recorded my M-F event because I set the manual timer to change to that channel; I should only use the manual timer; every electronic item breaks down; there aren’t any reliability problems with the 510; I am the ONLY customer having these reliability problems; Dish cannot see what repairs were done to units sent back; Dish has no way to send me a new unit instead of a refurbished unit.; refurbished and new units are tested before being sent out; it is not possible that the 4 510s they have sent have malfunctioned—I am doing something to these units; there are software problems with the 510—I can either wait until they solve the problems, or discontinue Dish service.

With the exception of the person who told me to discontinue my Dish service if I didn’t want to put up with the software malfunctioning, none of the people who have diagnosed why my unit malfunctions, can explain how their theory causes the 510 to malfunction.

The support for my dish has a 12 gauge wire attached which terminates in a wx proof electrical outlet on my roof. I have under ground utilities. 

One of the 510s had a grounded AC cord. The female F connector for the satelite signal is grounded to the chaise. 

The most bizarre theory was electrical lines touching my dish.

Hiring an electrician to check my electricity for a problem that the SCR knew existed, but did not know what it could be, because he is not an electrician, was the most ridiculous. 

Having SCRs that think the 510 transmits a signal to a satelite, think dishes are grounded for direct lightening strikes, think coaxial problems do not effect signal strength, priceless!

My conclusion is that 510s are unreliable because of software problems. 
Dish will not admit the 510s crash because of software. 
Most of the CSRs and supervisors simply want to get rid of the caller.
Some of the CSRs try very hard to help, but do not have access to accurate information.

Bob


----------



## gajit21 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi,
I have noticed this problem with my 510 DVR the last couple of weeks. It is very annoying. I have not called DISH yet. I am waiting to see what happens. I know my DVR did not do this before the last update.

Garry


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

dbconsultant said:


> They sent me a replacement (refurbed) 510 and it is having no problems with the fast-forward jumping back so it looks like it was a problem with the hard drive. Of course this one has frozen up on me twice which caused my scheduled recordings not to record. So now I have yet another refurb 510 (fourth one this year) with another set of problems.


As an update, this refurbished 510 started doing the same thing with the FF problem. It only appears to behave this way on ESPN, FOX, and TNT. I have no problems FF'ing with CBS or NBC. So it was definitly not a hard drive problem. I have started seeing multiple posts in multiple threads bringing up this problem. At least I know it's not just me!


----------



## jcrobso (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes, both of mine are doing this now since the last upgrade, didn't before. But it must be due to sun spots, the FLUX capacitor not fluxing, or the phase inverter not inverting,etc. Not the "wonderfull" E* software!!!! Did M$ have anything to do with this software???


----------



## pringerx (Apr 16, 2005)

I have the same problem with my 510 using the 4x FF button. I know for a fact that this problem came with the new 3.02 update. I just hope Dish is able to FIX it in the _next_ update. This is clearly *their* problem, not the customers! The customers shouldn't have to contact Dish and get new receivers. :nono:


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

pringerx said:


> I have the same problem with my 510 using the 4x FF button. I know for a fact that this problem came with the new 3.02 update. I just hope Dish is able to FIX it in the _next_ update. This is clearly *their* problem, not the customers! The customers shouldn't have to contact Dish and get new receivers. :nono:


Especially since getting a new receiver doesn't correct the problem!


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Add another 501 to the list. Looks like there may be an issue here..........


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Received 3.04 download 11/6 and it seems to have fixed the 4xFF issue.


----------

